# Messages



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me when I can start looking at classifieds and sending PM's ? Is there a certain number of posts I need to reach ?

Main reason is I just noticed that my QS has got a stainless steel gearknob and should have a suede one so am on the look out for one.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure i could see the ads and send PMs at 25 posts but seen lots of replies to the same question lately saying 50 posts so maybe it's changed??

Get posting anyway :lol:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

One of the things that is missing from your car is a TTOC badge/decal and sorting that omission would also give you Marketplace access


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I noticed a few new qS TTs at the dealers had the wrong gear knod fitted some also had the V6 rear valance not the qS one


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I noticed a few new qS TTs at the dealers had the wrong gear knod fitted some also had the V6 rear valance not the qS one


Thats weird. I never actually noticed until my brother came back of his holiday and noticed because he had a QS a couple of years ago. So if anyone knows where I can get one that would be great.


----------

